# Pre contest gear



## Acethetics (Apr 29, 2013)

Sorry to start a new thread but im thinking of going another route and just looking for a little guidance on dosage. My main show is 9-14 however I will be doing 2 shows before to get my feet wet. Not really sure when to stop Tren and when to drop the Prop. Remember, 9/14 is the main showdate. Should I run the prop and tren up until show day? Sorry if this is jumbled.. its 3 AM :|
9 Week Cycle of Tren A, Test Prop, with anavar the last 5 weeks.. HCG staring week 7
*Would start this 5 weeks out*
5-9 Anavar @ 75MG ED
*Would Start These 12 Weeks Out*
1-9 Prop 200 MG Weekly
1-9 Tren A500MG weekly
Letro .25 on cycle<-- Prone to gyno

PCT
HCG weeks 8/9/10/ 500ie eod
Nolva 40/20/10/10/10(eod)
P6
Liv 52
Fish Oil


Remember this is my second cycle, however its for CONTEST PREP. I don't wanna go crazy and f myself up as I know tren can do that.


----------



## Ironman2001 (Apr 30, 2013)

I'd drop the anavar and replace it with winny 100 mgs ed last 4 weeks. 

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Night_Wolf (Apr 30, 2013)

I would drop var and add mast prop at 100-150mg eod.


Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Night_Wolf (Apr 30, 2013)

And I don't know how tren can fuck u up??
I would also drop hcg, no need for liv52 too.


Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Night_Wolf (Apr 30, 2013)

Why Nolva eod? U can drop prop 2 weeks out.


Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## muscleicon (Apr 30, 2013)

I would drop prop 2 weeks out and run tren up to main show.

_*Icon*_


----------



## jay_steel (Apr 30, 2013)

drop test 2 weeks out
add mast 6 weeks out 600mg
halo or winny 3 weeks out 
letro at 2.5 3 weeks out ed. 
i ran var a week to the show at 100mg only reason why i dropped it was it was making it harder to get to 176.5 
if your fine on your weight class go to 25mg of drol a week or a few days out. That will bring you back up if you drop your carbs and makes you really vascular, look into green tea extract and blast yohimbe as well or get a vasculator (injectable)


----------



## Acethetics (Apr 30, 2013)

I love all of you guys haha. All of my questions and not 1 person was a douche. Okay, I need need to be EXTRA dry/lean.. im doing physique and it's by height no weight @jay .. also to whoever asked about nolva eod.. it will be ED until week 5 where i will taper it off to eod. This is another reason I didnt wanna get on Mast.. im still 18 weeks out from main show and I'm currently at 10% bf. I know Mast will help a shit ton but just gonna stay away this time with it being my second cycle... So this is what I've gatherd.

Test 1-9 Drop 2 weeks before main show 300MG
Tren up until Main Show 500MG 
Letro 1.0 3 weeks out ED .. again my reasoning for this is the absolute miserable sides and the fact that I dont need to be BB lean. 
Var 3 weeks out at 100mg or should i switch it to winny?

are my dosages fine for Test and Tren? and should I really drop HCG and Liv 52? 
and after reading X's advice on my other thread will switch to Clomid.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Apr 30, 2013)

Acethetics said:


> Sorry to start a new thread but im thinking of going another route and just looking for a little guidance on dosage. My main show is 9-14 however I will be doing 2 shows before to get my feet wet. Not really sure when to stop Tren and when to drop the Prop. Remember, 9/14 is the main showdate. Should I run the prop and tren up until show day? Sorry if this is jumbled.. its 3 AM :|
> 9 Week Cycle of Tren A, Test Prop, with anavar the last 5 weeks.. HCG staring week 7
> *Would start this 5 weeks out*
> 5-9 Anavar @ 75MG ED
> ...




Depending on your Budget, a nice pre contest cycle, will consist of various compounds, while slowly ramping down the test near the end, and increasing tren/mast combo along side a nice hardening agent, like Halo or Winny, while dropping your water weight pre show.

What are you current stats, Being the main show is 5 months away or 22 weeks out, I'm not sure how to advise you at this point with our knowing your current stats.

Cycle could look like this though, I would also add a 200mg - 250mg / wk cyp or Test E injects one per week. entering a cruise after phase one. 

*Phase One 8 weeks - Carb Cycle - and Refeeds. This phase is concentrated on gaining as much muscle as you can, while keeping fat at a minimum. 3-4 HIIT Cardio Sessions Weekly.*
1-8 Test Prop 75mg/ed
1-8 NPP 150mg/eod
1-5 Choice of Oral, Id suggest, anything from Dbol to Super DMZ, or even Cytostane. 

T3 Protocol Starting at week 2
Day 1-3 25mcg Daily
Day 4-7 50mcg Daily
Day 8-11 75mcg Daily
Day 12-24 100mcg Daily
Day 25-27 75mcg Daily
Day 28-31 50mcg Daily
Day 32-35 25mcg Daily

End, Take a 20-30 day break, repeat. You can add a bit of clen in, but I would save that for Phase 2. 

*Phase 2 weeks 12-18 - Continue Dialing in your Diet, and Increase your cardio to at least 6 Sessions of Hiit Per Week. Continue Lifting Hard, Focusing on Every Movement.
*TRT Dose of 200-250mg Test Should be in Full Swing at this point.

12-18 Test Prop 75/mg EOD
12-18 Tren Ace 75mg/ed
12-18 Mast 100mg/ed
16-18 Winstrol 50mg/ed
Continue T3 Protocol, Along side 50-75mcg Clen Daily

*Phase 3 Weeks 19-22 - This is Make or Break time, Cardio is now increased to 9 Sessions Weekly, FASTED, Keep Protein Intake high, Carbs should still be cycled but cut out close to 2 -3 days before show time, I'm sure others can chime in on diet a bit further for you.
*
19-22 Drop the Prop, And continue on your TRT Cruise Dose 200-250mg/wk
18-22 Tren Ace - 75/mg ED
19-22 Mast 100mg/ed
19-21 Winstrol 100mg/ed

T3/Clen protocol Should still be running.


*Notes:*
Of course throughout this cycle, you're going to want a solid AI, keeping water and estro related sides away, contant blood work needs to be done, and Caber @ .5mg twice a week to help with prolactin. You can Play with some halo near the end at 40 - 50mg /ed if you like, but honestly, The tren on this recomp is king.  T3 Protocol is not a said in stone deal, you can run it a variety of ways, that is just one way. Get a good multi, fish oil, and all protective measures ready and on hand. A liv Support should be taken at mid point at the latest, alongside a well rounded cycle support like, Advanced Cycle Support.

Your going to find it hard to do cardio on tren, but push through it, focus each movement contracting every muscle, shaping your body. 

This is just an idea. Good Luck!


----------



## jay_steel (Apr 30, 2013)

Acethetics said:


> I love all of you guys haha. All of my questions and not 1 person was a douche. Okay, I need need to be EXTRA dry/lean.. im doing physique and it's by height no weight @jay .. also to whoever asked about nolva eod.. it will be ED until week 5 where i will taper it off to eod. This is another reason I didnt wanna get on Mast.. im still 18 weeks out from main show and I'm currently at 10% bf. I know Mast will help a shit ton but just gonna stay away this time with it being my second cycle... So this is what I've gatherd.
> 
> Test 1-9 Drop 2 weeks before main show 300MG
> Tren up until Main Show 500MG
> ...



i like real halo over winny and i would blast the shit out of the letro that will get you really lean. Even bump your tren 2 weeks out wouldnt hurt. Then take a lasix at 4pm the night before. Make sure your drinking 2 gallons a water up to that day then on friday gut down to maybe 86 ounches until 2pm pop your lasix at 4pm and watch all your water come out, but make sure you dont mess up your water or drink to little or you will look like crap. You will get marked down for being to dry in physique they got for that personality and full look. I would get on a keto diet as well. Palumbo is a GREAT diet and then have a carb meal every now and then with a sweat like a couple cookies or a pop tart. 

In all actuality that is allot of stuff for a physique show... My buddy who is boarderline pro misses it by 2 places every year i hope he takes it this year. He just won down in LA... But he just takes 2iu hgh 200 test p 150 npp and 500 mast to get ready.


----------



## Acethetics (Apr 30, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> i like real halo over winny and i would blast the shit out of the letro that will get you really lean. Even bump your tren 2 weeks out wouldnt hurt. Then take a lasix at 4pm the night before. Make sure your drinking 2 gallons a water up to that day then on friday gut down to maybe 86 ounches until 2pm pop your lasix at 4pm and watch all your water come out, but make sure you dont mess up your water or drink to little or you will look like crap. You will get marked down for being to dry in physique they got for that personality and full look. I would get on a keto diet as well. Palumbo is a GREAT diet and then have a carb meal every now and then with a sweat like a couple cookies or a pop tart.
> 
> In all actuality that is allot of stuff for a physique show... My buddy who is boarderline pro misses it by 2 places every year i hope he takes it this year. He just won down in LA... But he just takes 2iu hgh 200 test p 150 npp and 500 mast to get ready.



I have a coach and such so my diet is on point. Been drinking 2 gallons a day for the last 3 weeks. And I agree, it's a physique show not BB, I think a lot of people are missing this.. Test P 150 weekly? or EOD? Should I drop the tren and just run Mast then? I already have the Var so that is definitely going to be used. Just don't know what to inject aas wise.


----------



## Acethetics (Apr 30, 2013)

also if i stay with the Tren/Test/Var are my dosages okay for a second cycle?


----------



## jay_steel (Apr 30, 2013)

well it also depends on how your built.. he is to the point where he can not get any bigger period.. Or he will get docked points. no 200 test p and 150 npp. He is taking 50mg eod. Thats all you really need for prep with out putting on water. Use the mast to dry you out and the npp to build quality size. Var is fine to run. I dont think you need winny though or halo now that im thinking your physique. Its so hard to honestly do a prep cycle with out knowing where you are in looks wise though... Some one can say BLAST LETRO like i do and your all ready dry enough and if you do it you end up hurting your self.


----------



## Acethetics (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm honetly like him more than likely.. I don't want to put on much more size than I have for physique. Just shred up for stage while keeping what I have.


----------



## Acethetics (Apr 30, 2013)

also... is napsgear legit, anyone order from there? my local dude is up charging me a SHIT TON


----------



## jay_steel (Apr 30, 2013)

no source checking here man. my advice is go to a few sponsors page and see what reviews you like tons of good sponsors here... yeah i tried to get my buddy on tren but hes scared of it. The guy is honestly a genetic freak.. Zero prep and no gear at all for last years USA's.. 

Jason Beard - USA Championships - NPC 2012

Hes looking 3x better right now so fingers crossed he gets his card.


----------



## longworthb (Apr 30, 2013)

As said before halotestin if u can run it would make u come in hard as fuck. I've ran it once for the hell of it and it was too much for me but my bp was already high. And naps is legit but they seem to take awhile for you to receive gear. Find a nice domestic source would be my opinion. Steroid for you's domestic line zyklon is good to go. Everything I got from them is good bro and I'm not sayin that just because I rep. Same with anabolic temple there legit and prices are a little higher but quality of gear is damn good. Listen to jay he just prepped for a comp and knows what he's talking about. Same with old school he's full of info.


----------



## Acethetics (Apr 30, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> no source checking here man. my advice is go to a few sponsors page and see what reviews you like tons of good sponsors here... yeah i tried to get my buddy on tren but hes scared of it. The guy is honestly a genetic freak.. Zero prep and no gear at all for last years USA's..
> 
> Jason Beard - USA Championships - NPC 2012
> 
> Hes looking 3x better right now so fingers crossed he gets his card.



Thanks my man you've been a huge help, I guess I should peek at all the rules before I get myself in trouble haha. Just don't wanna order from somewhere and F myself ya know, seems sketchy. So hopefully the last question.. with everything being said.. 

Tren
Prop
Var
Letro

What should the dosages be for the 9 weeks. Hope you aren't getting annoyed :| Or should I drop Tren and do NPP .. just a lot of people have told me Tren. And should I run HCG throughout, or the last 2 weeks leading to PCT.


----------



## Acethetics (Apr 30, 2013)

longworthb said:


> As said before halotestin if u can run it would make u come in hard as fuck. I've ran it once for the hell of it and it was too much for me but my bp was already high. And naps is legit but they seem to take awhile for you to receive gear. Find a nice domestic source would be my opinion. Steroid for you's domestic line zyklon is good to go. Everything I got from them is good bro and I'm not sayin that just because I rep. Same with anabolic temple there legit and prices are a little higher but quality of gear is damn good. Listen to jay he just prepped for a comp and knows what he's talking about. Same with old school he's full of info.



Believe me man I'm not stubborn, I'm taking in all the info and advice these bros have to give! If you're a rep can I go through you? any other means of communication? And money is kind of tight, I will be competing in 4 shows and my NPC card.. that will be well over 500$


----------



## Acethetics (Apr 30, 2013)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Depending on your Budget, a nice pre contest cycle, will consist of various compounds, while slowly ramping down the test near the end, and increasing tren/mast combo along side a nice hardening agent, like Halo or Winny, while dropping your water weight pre show.
> 
> What are you current stats, Being the main show is 5 months away or 22 weeks out, I'm not sure how to advise you at this point with our knowing your current stats.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info.. I'm doing Physique and believe this would be overkill, I also dont have the funds for this time of thing either.


----------



## longworthb (Apr 30, 2013)

Just go to the site and order through there bro. That's the only way lol. Here's the link to the domestic line. It's good to go. I've ran the test e tren and test no ester and love it USA Domestic


----------



## jay_steel (Apr 30, 2013)

Acethetics said:


> Thanks my man you've been a huge help, I guess I should peek at all the rules before I get myself in trouble haha. Just don't wanna order from somewhere and F myself ya know, seems sketchy. So hopefully the last question.. with everything being said..
> 
> Tren
> Prop
> ...



The main things your going to want to focus on would be run tren low. no reason to blast it like I did.

Test 200-250 a week nothing high we want to keep your water low were not bulking.
Tren 75 eod is perfect if you notice your self getting to big drop it to 50mg
Var 75-100

letro 4 weeks out and then drop your test either 3-2 weeks out, but your going to need to get mast. Mast will help keep you together when you drop your test... That is the only thing i would add in and run your mast at 500-600. I have no research or data, but have ready from many guys that mast is really only good at those number and any higher is honestly a waste.

If your holding allot of water drop your var, there is NO reason to take a hardener for physique. If you do your peak week fine that should easily get all your water out, well enough for physique...

You want that full natural look, they dont want a roided out beast look. Drop all your dairy now, drop your whey 4 weeks out and all your protein should come from food only. This will help with sub q water. Not going to step on your dieticians toes, but if your BF is that high you might want to look into a keto diet like palumbo... I have my buddy on that diet right now and hes dropped 3% in just 3.5 weeks. His body reacted to it FAST... Now hes plateaued so were moving some macros and recarbing him back up, before we go back to keto. You learn allot from comps man there a blast i did my first one a few weeks ago and won it. I am no one special but it was my first show im a newb for NPC still...

Also work on your smile, as dumb as that sounds if you cant hold a perfect smile on stage with those lights while your there your fucked. Physique they score your personality, what ever the fuck that means, but you have to show them your personality while walking and doing 1/4 turns.


----------



## jay_steel (Apr 30, 2013)

Acethetics said:


> Believe me man I'm not stubborn, I'm taking in all the info and advice these bros have to give! If you're a rep can I go through you? any other means of communication? And money is kind of tight, I will be competing in 4 shows and my NPC card.. that will be well over 500$



yeah shit gets expensive and then you want the photographer so thats more cash, then the spray tan and ect. I would love to see what my entire prep costs with gear and the show. I am guessing 5k or so...thats including grocery bill.


----------



## Acethetics (Apr 30, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> The main things your going to want to focus on would be run tren low. no reason to blast it like I did.
> 
> Test 200-250 a week nothing high we want to keep your water low were not bulking.
> Tren 75 eod is perfect if you notice your self getting to big drop it to 50mg
> ...



Alright man thanks so much for everything.. If I run it exactly how you compiled the data im looking at about 550$ out of the account like that and thats without Masteron smh poor probs. Last thing, HCG.. run it throughout or what?


----------



## jay_steel (Apr 30, 2013)

i didnt run it for my comp, it will help you rebound much faster, i should have ran it because im trying to have a kid right now, but after i have my one and only kid unless you plan on doing a pct then i would it will help with rebound if you plan to cruise i dont see a point. If i am wrong some one correct me please.


----------



## Acethetics (Apr 30, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> i didnt run it for my comp, it will help you rebound much faster, i should have ran it because im trying to have a kid right now, but after i have my one and only kid unless you plan on doing a pct then i would it will help with rebound if you plan to cruise i dont see a point. If i am wrong some one correct me please.



I plan on tapering off the Letro, getting on Nolva or Clomid, plus a natural tbooster such as P6 or something.. this a long with my Liv52 throughout the cycle.. HCG would be used in weeks 8/9/10/11 if used and at 500iu..


----------



## longworthb (Apr 30, 2013)

I'd also use an suicidal ai such as aromasin or formeron in ur pct bro. Natty test booster to me are pretty useless


----------



## Acethetics (Apr 30, 2013)

longworthb said:


> I'd also use an suicidal ai such as aromasin or formeron in ur pct bro. Natty test booster to me are pretty useless


Trash P6, Pick up aromasin, Noted.....
you guys do neither domestic..


----------



## longworthb (Apr 30, 2013)

As far as ai's domestic we carry adex bro but not aromasin as of yet


----------



## longworthb (Apr 30, 2013)

As far as ai's domestic we carry adex bro but not aromasin as of yet. Check out maxim pep for research chems bro. I've used there letro aromasin and prami ghrp6 and cjc1295 all were good to go


----------



## Acethetics (Apr 30, 2013)

alright guys i was going to get prolactrone but it is sold out so will be dosing .5 caber e3d while on cycle and still run letro at .5


----------



## jay_steel (May 1, 2013)

i ran some Maxim and its good stuff stay away from test boosters they are trash and i would go with clomid help rebound a bit faster then nolva. Also is better due to you being on tren which is a 19-nor.


----------



## Acethetics (May 1, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> i ran some Maxim and its good stuff stay away from test boosters they are trash and i would go with clomid help rebound a bit faster then nolva. Also is better due to you being on tren which is a 19-nor.


Yeah i dont know why i keep saying nolva.
Caber . 5 through cycle
Letro .5 through cycle.. ramp to 1.5 3 weeks out, taper down to .5 for pct then completely off
Clomid start on last day of cycle.


----------



## Acethetics (May 1, 2013)

when paying via western union.. should i go to the store and do this personally? or is online sufficient?


----------



## keith1569 (May 1, 2013)

I'd say go into the store that way you don't have to provide a debit or credit card.


----------



## Mike Arnold (May 1, 2013)

Acethetics said:


> Sorry to start a new thread but im thinking of going another route and just looking for a little guidance on dosage. My main show is 9-14 however I will be doing 2 shows before to get my feet wet. Not really sure when to stop Tren and when to drop the Prop. Remember, 9/14 is the main showdate. Should I run the prop and tren up until show day? Sorry if this is jumbled.. its 3 AM :|
> 9 Week Cycle of Tren A, Test Prop, with anavar the last 5 weeks.. HCG staring week 7
> *Would start this 5 weeks out*
> 5-9 Anavar @ 75MG ED
> ...



Some guys leave a bit of prop in unil the end, while others drop it at 2-3 weeks out. I generally prefer to drop it at 3 weeks out and use other compounds to stay full, which don;t result in any water retention, but to each their own.

As for the Tren, your dose is MORE than high enough for your 2nd cycle. Steroid are used for 2 reason pre-contest: 1) To maintain muscle tissue. 2) To achieve particular cosmetic effects, such as dryness, hardness, vascularity, etc. Any steroid can be used to help maintain muscle tissue, but certain drugs are much better for obtaining the right "look" before going onstage. The steroids you use at 6+ weeks out do NOT matter, as long as they enable you to maintain your muscle tissue. I prefer to have guys use tren almost from the start, but that is only because it is a great fat burner. Aside from that, the type of steroids selcted at 6+ weeks out are really irrelevant. 

Now, by the time you reavh 6 weeks out, steroid selection becomes very important. You need to select the steroids which best help you achieve the right look, while giving them enough time to deliver their full cosmetic effects. Generally, this takes about 6 weeks. As for tren and dosage, tren delivers 95% of its cosmetic benefits at no more than 300 mg/week. Higher dosages will make you grow more (during the off-season), but they won't really make you any harder or denser. Being that this is only your 2nd cycle, 500 mg weekly is a bit overkill. It won't hurt you, but you would get equal benefit at a lower dosage.


Hereare some siggestions:

1.) I would keep the tren in until the end, but lower the dose to about 300-350 mg/weekly.

2.) Drop the test entirely at 2-3 weeks out.

3.) Add some Masteron...about 300 mg weekly at your stage of development.

4.) Select either Anavar or Winstrol...whatever suits you..and start using it at 6 weeks out.


That is a basic, yet very effective AAS schedule.   I usually employ halo and SD as well, but on your 2nd cycle you will be fine with what is listed.  Diet is much more important for achieving great condition.


----------



## Acethetics (May 1, 2013)

Mike Arnold said:


> Some guys leave a bit of prop in unil the end, while others drop it at 2-3 weeks out.  I generally prefer to drop it at 3 weeks out and use other compounds to stay full, which don;t result in any water retention, but to each their own.
> 
> As for the Tren, your dose is MORE than high enough for your 2nd cycle.  Steroid are used for 2 reason pre-contest:  1) To maintain muscle tissue.  2)  To achieve particular cosmetic effects, such as dryness, hardness, vascularity, etc.  Any steroid can be used to help maintain muscle tissue, but certain drugs are much better for obtaining the right "look" before going onstage.  The steroids you use at 6+ weeks out do NOT matter, as long as they enable you to maintain your muscle tissue.  I prefer to have guys use tren almost from the start, but that is only because it is a great fat burner.  Aside from that, the type of steroids selcted at 6+ weeks out are really irrelevant.
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot mike! I will keep the dosage of Tren at 300 weekly through the cycle then!


----------



## Mike Arnold (May 2, 2013)

Acethetics said:


> Thanks a lot mike! I will keep the dosage of Tren at 300 weekly through the cycle then!



If you were carrying an amount of muscle size which justified the use of 500 mg weekly during a diet, I would say go for it, but at only 2 cycles in...it just isn't needed...and since 300 mg will increase hardness & density equally to 500 mg (or very close), I cannot see any good reason for staying at 500 mg for your entire prep.


----------

